# Do You Let Your Kids Chase Birds?



## Jakki (May 24, 2009)

I saw a closed thread on this topic and wanted to respond. I've read numerous accounts of parents letting children chase birds, ducks, geese, etc. And I've seen some pretty dramatic and heart-stopping examples of kids chasing, kicking and throwing things at wild animals. So much so that I had to write something here.

From the perspective of a parent but also a wildlife worker (I work in a wildlife rescue field) I want to impress upon other moms and dads to teach their children NOT to do this -- and instead, to instruct children on more gentle and respectful ways to watch or interact with wildlife and other animals. The bird-chasing activities of their youngsters are stressful for animals, in spite of the fact that so many people seem to think it's "fun" for the birds. It is not. To be constantly chased and pursued is not a humane form of interaction.

Wild birds are not playing with children when they fly away and come back. Birds are territorial and are being chased from their turf. They come back as a matter of course to eat, to protect their young, and simply because it is their space. There are studies to suggest that human interference with, for instance, sandpipers feeding on the shore, contributes to significant foraging problems for them.

I've explained to my own children that we enter their homes when we tread into parks and other areas where the birds live. And to chase or otherwise harass them is simply not kind to the animal nor is it respectful of wild animals and the space they deserve in a world already encroaching on their space. (This includes domestic animals, too. All animals deserve kindness and children deserve to know what it means to live in compassionate balance with these animals with whom we share our planet.)

Human interaction is VERY stressful for wild animals. At the animal hospital where I work, we limit to a severe degree, the amount of interaction we have with any of our wild birds (ducks and pigeons included) because it is highly traumatic for them. In our world, they may be cute or interesting. But to them, humans are predators. They do what they have to do to defend themselves which, most often, is running away. But people shouldn't be surprised when the animal bites or fights back. I rarely see unprovoked animal "attacks."

A small person, chasing, grabbing and otherwise harassing can keep parents from protecting their young or returning to their nests. And it can send adult and young birds scrambling into areas where they are more prone to predator attacks. Some animals, such as wild rabbits, can die from human interaction, the process is so stressful for them. And many animals will fight back to protect themselves and their young, endangering your children as well.

And last, but certainly a consideration, almost all wild birds are protected under the Migratory Bird Treaty. Wild birds of all kinds are to be left alone and watched from a respectful distance. It's against the law to do otherwise. It's so distressing to me that so many people don't seem to understand what this type of human interaction does. And I'm hoping that some people will read this and realize that to stop this behavior doesn't mean to limit the fun for your kids. My kids love feeding and watching birds and wild animals. But they understand the important boundaries between them and us. And they love and appreciate the animals just as much -- perhaps more so, realizing that animals are not there for their use or play -- but to be respected in their own right as living, feeling entities.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

ITA!

I taught my son at a very young age to be respectful of all life and one of those lessons is that chasing birds is NOT cool. It's always bothered me see parents allowing their kids to harass birds (or any animal for that matter) like this.

Thanks for posting this thread.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

No, I don't. We don't encounter truly wild birds that often, but we do see geese, ducks and chickens at the local farm. I've told my kids that it's not nice to chase the birds, because it scares them, and because it's not fair to come into their home and chase them around.

DD has, on occasion, told off other kids for doing it. She's even gone up to their parents a couple of times and informed them that they should put a stop to that. I'm glad she's taken what I've taught her to heart, but we're also discussing ways to handle it, as confronting the kids doesn't seem to go well.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

No way. I'm disgusted when I see parents letting their children chase the geese at the park. For one, it's cruel to the animal and second, it can be incredibly dangerous. Just last week I saw a group of kids chasing a mother goose and her goslings, then when the mother goose tried to defend herself, the children's mother ran over and kicked it!


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

I'm actually shocked that here, of all places, it's seen as OK. I tell my kids that when we go outside, we're in the animals homes and we do NOT disturb them in their homes. I've made it very clear to him that every living thing outside, unless it is attacking them unprovoked (in which case they can defend themselves, preferably running away though), is off limits to mess with or touch, and that observation is the only acceptable thing to do.

I've seen older boys at one local park chasing geese, and it makes me ill. I've told my kid in no uncertain terms that it's mean and unacceptable. Heck, I get ill when I see kids messing with spiders, and I'm not crazy about spiders. Just something about messing with wild animals in nature really rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
Just last week I saw a group of kids chasing a mother goose and her goslings, then when the mother goose tried to defend herself, the children's mother ran over and kicked it!

OMG - I think I'd have completely lost it. What is the _matter_ with people???

ETA: Not to mention that the only motivation I can see for chasing a goose is a desire to get bit. They're a bit...fierce.


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

This is a great post-I really hope it helps people realize what they're doing!


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

Give thanks for posting this! You are so right. I would never allow my children to chase after birds. And I get very upset when I see other parents allowing their children to do it. It is cruel and I can only imagine how stressful it is to the bird. Besides, I'm always nervous a canadian goose will bite. We had geese for pets when I was a kid and we called them our "attack geese".


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Thank you for your post.

I will admit, though, that I actively encourage my children to chase the quail off of my lawn, as they are eating all the seed. I spend almost $8/week on birdseed for the little buggers, so I think it's justified.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a zero tolerance policy for any form of abuse/torture/teasing of animals, domestic or wild for my kids- and for anyone who is visiting our property. We have a very large 'yard' and we strive to create a welcoming habitat for birds, insects, creatures of all sorts.

However, we live in a rural community where many kids DO chase wildlife, and many start hunting at a very early age. Often, these kids don't see any value in life beyond their own. People aim for snakes, birds, foxes, coyotes, etc and so on with their vehicles... it's the reality of the culture here. All can do is to enforce rules on OUR property, and for our kids.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Well, we used to live in a pretty big city, and there were pigeons everywhere, so yes, there have been times when my kids have run into an area where there was a big flock of them just to watch them fly away. But heck, sometimes that was our own backyard, so the whole "we are entering their home" argument didn't really apply.

But I don't take them to a lagoon or what have you and let them chase ducks around. And I certainly would never tolerate throwing something at them or trying to hurt them in any way.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LeighB* 
Just last week I saw a group of kids chasing a mother goose and her goslings, then when the mother goose tried to defend herself, the children's mother ran over and kicked it!

Absolutely disgusting









OK, so I have to admit, when we are at the beach DS runs to see the seagulls fly







DS would NEVER chase after a goose, a duck, a swan, etc. but, for some reason chasing a seagull or a pigeon doesn't seem that mean spirited to me. Maybe because they are more scavenger types and can fly more easily then the larger birds? We see the seagulls in parking lots all of the time and they get "runned off" by the cars passing by, kwim? I know that's not a good reason and this thread as me thinking about it and I will no longer allow it.

Again, I am embarassed to say that I allow DS to chase after the smaller birds but, he would never chase after the other larger ones. Even if there were babies involved, he wouldn't chase them and I would never allow it.


----------



## Everrgreen (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you for posting this! This is such an important issue for me as well. I plan on teaching DS about these issues. Having compassion for ALL living things is so important.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Never. I hate when people do that. Last year some kids were playing with some baby squirrels who's mother had gone missing. I seriously yelled at all of them because they ended up killing 2 of them. They didn't mean to, but you don't mess with wild animals!!

My dd yells at me when I scare a bird by driving in the car past it. I guess the lesson sinks in. But my life would be easier if the birds stayed out of the street!


----------



## pomplemoose (Dec 28, 2008)

I agree we dont chase birds, i taught DC's that its is there home and we need to respect it. I dont understand why mothers would teach their children to chase after those birds, especially something like a goose or swan those guys can be mean!Maybe im just lucky that my kids would rather just watch them or feed them than chase them.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

We live near the beach and go often. I have no problem letting DD chase the sea gulls that are hanging out next to our blanket looking to steal a snack (which they do quite aggressively. We learned real quick to only bring drinks to the beach.) As soon as they move away we leave them alone.

I do discourage her from bothering any other bird we see (pipers, herons, pelicans, gulls looking for food in the surf, etc...)

Feel free to flame me now.

As for ducks, geese and other birds. No. I do want her chasing them. Heck, usually we move slowly and quietly so we can move close to them to enjoy them.

Park pigeons are in the category of lurking sea gulls though. In my book it's OK to run through a group and scatter them. I would not allow her to do this repeatedly though.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

AbbieB, I don't personally see shooing a bird away from food on a blanket as the same as *chasing* birds for "fun". I would shoo a bird away from my beach blanket, too, until they moved away. I don't think what you're talking about is what the OP is talking about, or what most of us are talking about. I'm personally talking about making a "game" of chasing birds or other wildlife, not getting them away from your food.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I agree. I don't let my kids chase the birds at the park, etc. Recently on Facebook one of my friends was talking about how cute it was that her kids were chasing the baby ducks trying to catch them to take them home. I didn't know what to say.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

I have never seen so ferocious an animal as a wild swan, and we didn't even do anything but walk by.

I fully agree with the OP, and would like to extend that to say, please please PLEASE teach your kids not to run up to dogs and just start petting them. Our dog loves people but we're still working to train her, and she has a tendency to want to jump on people. She's also 100 lbs. I couldn't image what would happen if she knocked down somebody's small child because they ran up on us unawares.

You never know what kind of dog you're approaching, so please teach your kids to ask the owners before ever approaching or petting somebody's dog.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

We chase seagulls away from our picnic blanket, but that's it. DH studied wildlife biology, and has instilled a deep sense of respect for animal life in our kids.

Even dangerous animals like rattlesnakes, we just treat with respect and actually feel privileged to encounter the rare times we see them. I have neighbors who talk about dropping cinder blocks on snakes' heads, and it makes me sick.

We live 10 feet away from a completely open, wild canyon -- of course we're going to encounter these animals! They deserve to _die_ just because we happen to lay our eyes on them? Yuck.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The4OfUs* 
AbbieB, I don't personally see shooing a bird away from food on a blanket as the same as *chasing* birds for "fun". I would shoo a bird away from my beach blanket, too, until they moved away. I don't think what you're talking about is what the OP is talking about, or what most of us are talking about. I'm personally talking about making a "game" of chasing birds or other wildlife, not getting them away from your food.

Thanks for saying that. It makes me feel better. I conceder myself wildlife friendly yet this tread had me thinking I was mean.


----------



## Miss Information (May 17, 2005)

Nope - no chasers here either. But we do try to get as close as they let us to watch them and take pictures (though having an 18X zoom lens helps us not get too close.


----------



## lishoprah (Feb 13, 2009)

Two years ago we saw three different families with about 5 or 6 kids total (who did not appear to be together) letting their kids chase the peacocks at the ZOO!!! We and our two 6 year olds were absolutely appalled! They let a few peacocks roam free at the zoo and in the 10 or so times we've been that's the only time we've seen anyone bother them. Unfortunately it was raining and all of the zoo workers were hiding indoors. It was definitely upsetting our kids but we were able to see the peacocks get over a fence where the kids couldn't follow.

No bird chasing here!

Melissa


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

No, I don't let my son chase animals/birds.


----------



## calmom (Aug 11, 2002)

we absolutely do not allow bird chasing either. sometimes my littler ones will run through the park and consequently, a few birds will fly away and they will stare in awe but chasing for fun, never! we have a flock of chickens and my kids know how much the chickens hate being chased too.


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't have a problem with my 3 yr old chasing scavenger birds- different from other wild birds IMO because they often get close to people/cars etc and so would not seem to be stressed out by my son getting a few metres away. I don't see a problem with chasing perching birds within reason either b/c they could just hop up and sit on a tree and a fence. This is a continuum to me, a situation-by-situation issue depending on if cruelty is involved.


----------



## adaliabarclay (May 25, 2009)

Well in the public places i don't let my kids to chase Birds , but when we are At our house and garden or my child's grandpa's Farm We never stop them to choose birds because we know they are save And just having some fun ... and i like to see my child having fun With mother nature


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

No bird chasers here. Thanks OP for posting this.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Absolutely not.

I missed the original thread about this. Were there really people saying they thought it was ok? Sometimes I just get so sad about how little respect some people have for anyone other than themselves (and for the record, I don't put shooing birds away from a picnic in the same category).


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainyday* 
Absolutely not.

I missed the original thread about this. Were there really people saying they thought it was ok? Sometimes I just get so sad about how little respect some people have for anyone other than themselves (and for the record, I don't put shooing birds away from a picnic in the same category).

Exactly. I highly doubt the birds think it's fun. All they see is something huge coming after them.








I teach my son to respect all living beings.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oceanbaby* 
Well, we used to live in a pretty big city, and there were pigeons everywhere, so yes, there have been times when my kids have run into an area where there was a big flock of them just to watch them fly away. But heck, sometimes that was our own backyard, so the whole "we are entering their home" argument didn't really apply.

But I don't take them to a lagoon or what have you and let them chase ducks around. And I certainly would never tolerate throwing something at them or trying to hurt them in any way.

This is us as well. DS has chased pidgeons before when we are in the city (which is rare as I don't have a car). There is a wildlife centre near us though for birds (called Slimbridge) and he is very respectful to the wildlife there (and around our home). So its only just been pidgeons...I'm not saying pidgeons are less of a bird or anything (despite people refer to them as rats with wings) but in a big city where they are clearly not welcome (spikes on all the ledges/etc - its even often illegal to feed them!) - I don't think a few run arounds causes them any harm tbh.


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I would never let dd hurt an animal, but I've been know to walk towards geese and ducks to get them to walk a little (or hiss.) Not really chasing, just moving toward.

When you mentioned that we are in their home and that this causes them stress, it made me evaluate my actions (that I thought were pretty harmless.) I'll leave them alone.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

That was very informative. There aren't a lot of opportunities here to chase birds. We have songbirds and Canadian geese and ducks. The songbirds take off the minute they see you approaching, the ducks pretty much the same and no one in their right mind chases a Canada goose. That said, my little guy does like to take off after seagulls on the rare occasion we see them, I never thought much of it, but what you've said makes good sense.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

I agree this was informative. I don't let my kids chase birds.

That said, I have instructed them as they've tried to get close to a bird (usually ducks or geese) to see it "up close," telling them to walk quietly and slowly...basically as described in this post:

Quote:

As for ducks, geese and other birds. No. I do want her chasing them. Heck, usually we move slowly and quietly so we can move close to them to enjoy them.
I hope that doesn't stress them out or "count" as chasing them. We really try to do it respectfully.


----------



## laila2 (Jul 21, 2007)

We live in an area with lots of crow, and blue jays.

I hope you would agree that crows like to play so I let my kids chase them when they are about. The crows move out of the way easily. And blue jays swoop down and get the cat food if we leave it out too long so I encourage the kids to chase blue jays as well, because we would not want to encourage feeding the wild life. and of course I let them chase seaguls away from food. That is it, no geese or ducks.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Seaguls..... they are a dreadful nuisance around here, dumpster diving and spreading garbage all over the place. Yuck. When they are on our lawn, my daughter is allowed to chase them away. When we go to the beach and they are minding their own business, she leaves them alone. But once again, when they start approaching us, looking to snatch something from us, then we chase them away.

Ducks, geese, and any other type of wild animal, we are teaching her to give it some space. I know how much fun it would be to go pet a duck and all, and thats exactly what my 3 year old wants to do, but no wild ones. I will take her to a petting zoo for that.


----------



## Jennifer3141 (Mar 7, 2004)

My kids chase the seagulls, gulls, and grackles and the cowbirds. Unless it's REALLY cold in winter. Then we let everyone eat at the feeders. But we keep the more aggressive birds in check by telling the kids it's ok to chase them out of here so the ducks and geese will come, as well as the cardinals and chickadees.

At my house, we have a ground feeder that is ostensibly for quirrels. The ducks found it. And now we have rather tame ducks that parade through the lawn with their babies. The kids know that chasing them means they won't get to see the babies.


----------



## savvybabygrace (Feb 15, 2007)

The only times we've ever 'chased' a bird is when we've had the kids at a park and on a blanket, and the seagulls come for our food. Then I've gotten up and walked at them until they go away.
Other than that, our children know that's a bigtime NO-WAY!


----------



## MelKnee (Dec 5, 2001)

No chasers here, but I do have an amusing story.

My then 3yo ds and I were at the local bird watching pond. There was a little boy about 6yo there chasing ducks and geese. After a few minutes of great havoc, he runs straight for a sleeping swan. When the boy was about 4 ft. away, the swan stood up, extended his neck and wings all the way (about 5 ft. high!) and HONKED! The little boy fell backwards and was just stunned. The boy went back to his mother very humbled. I think he learned his lesson.


----------



## Jen_in_NH (Jul 16, 2007)

My son knows to leave most birds alone, but he does know it's OK to shoo the geese out of the yard. They keep trying to peck at our chickens. So he goes tromping down the yard with us to yell at the geese. Apaprently he knows the geese from the chickens, because those he goes over to so he can say Hi to the chicks.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I'm wondering why there seems to be a general consensus here that chasing or running into a flock of pigeons is somehow better than doing this to other birds?

I live in NYC, so I see kids harassing pigeons all the time. It is NOT ok. Pigeons are incredibly smart creatures who deserve the same amount of respect as any other bird. We share the parks, the sidewalks, the roads WITH them. It is so, so common here for kids to chase them and make the fly away and it makes me so sad. I never let my students do it and I will not let my son.


----------



## majormajor (Nov 3, 2006)

wow altiar, i just clicked on your birth photos (which are lovely!) and noticed that i know the photographer from childhood! how funny.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altair* 
I'm wondering why there seems to be a general consensus here that chasing or running into a flock of pigeons is somehow better than doing this to other birds?

I live in NYC, so I see kids harassing pigeons all the time. It is NOT ok. Pigeons are incredibly smart creatures who deserve the same amount of respect as any other bird. We share the parks, the sidewalks, the roads WITH them. It is so, so common here for kids to chase them and make the fly away and it makes me so sad. I never let my students do it and I will not let my son.

I don't think it's a matter of them necessarily deserving less respect as other birds, but that there are so many of them that it's almost impossible to not run into an area where they are and have them scatter.

Now, I don't know exactly what everyone means by chasing - I assume chasing birds means running at them until they fly away, and then continuing this over and over with the same birds. This isn't something we ever do, even with pigeons in city parks. But, my kids will absolutely run into a big flock of them and watch them scatter away. Like I said, sometimes this has been in our own backyard, and it isn't something I am going to get worked up about.


----------



## nudhistbudhist (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to take in injured pigeons and crows when I was a teenager, so I truly have seen the horrors that people cause these birds. I have seen a pigeon that have had a firecracker placed in a terrible place and lit. Another one had been shot with a bb gun. People dont seem to understand that a bird is a bird, and to say its ok to chase or injur pigeons but not herons is like saying its ok to hurt Canadian people but not Mexican or whatever.

Unfortunately, I also experience the same problems with people judging my dogs, wich are American Pitt Bull Terriers. Yes, some pit bulls have attacked people. You know what? White people have and do still attack and kill people. Does that mean all white people are viscious and violent???? Does anyone grasp that they became "pitt bulls" when humans decided to fight them against each other, often to the death? how cruel and disturbing. These poor animals on our earth!!!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I figure young kids chasing pigeons are doing them a favor, keeping them from being too complacent about proximity to humans.


----------



## AmyB736 (Oct 21, 2006)

No, I don't allow my kids to chase any birds. I'm raising our kids to be respectful of all wildlife.

When there are birds around I try to move quietly around them as to not disturb, I really enjoy watching them. My daughter has begun doing the same.









I do think it's something different to shoo them away from you when they come close as long you're not causing them harm.


----------



## Jakki (May 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the tremendous feedback on my original post! (I was away for a time and apologize for the delayed appreciation.)

I'm so gratified to learn how many mothers feel the same way I do on this topic -- in and around the tremendous challenges and stresses we face on a multitude of issues.

It's encouraging and inspiring to learn how many people genuinely care about the animals among us -- and who feel similarly about teaching our kids a respect for nature.

When you work at a wildlife facility, you have a tendency to get a bit jaded and discouraged over what you see people doing to animals time and again. And you always hope that the next generation will have more insight into this tenuous connection we share with all living things.

Your posts and comments here speak to the beauty of this site and forum -- and are testament to the wonderful mothers who populate this space.

Thank you for your kindness and generosity of time. Wishing you all much joy, love and peace in your many endeavors.


----------



## Elizabeth2008 (Nov 26, 2008)

NO. I explained to my son when he was very young that "animals are our friends" and we have to give them space and not scare them. I don't let him chase any animals or yell at them or throw things at them (all of which I've seen other parents let their kids do). Now at 3yo DS has no desire to do any of those things. He even told a boy the other day "please don't chase the ducks you're scaring them". I think parents who disregard the animal kingdom or think it's cute for their kids to terrify birds are doing their children a great disservice. They're teaching them it's OK to be indifferent to animals, and by extension, all who are weaker than we.


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

When we see birds Hunter just points at them and says "bird". Last year when he had just turned 1 years old we were at the beach and he wanted to get closer to the ducks, which were huge. He started running towards them, luckily I caught him before he got too close. Even though Hunter is only 23 months, I try to tell him to only look at them and not run to them. They don't like it and may scare them. Hunter is really good at not chasing anything. Our neighbor has 5 outside cats, and they like to sleep in our bushes when its really hot out, and Hunter will click his tongue to call them and one likes to come over. I think that its important to show how to be kind to all the animals.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

NO! I would never let my children chase an animal-- not any animal. Shooing something away (we don't generally have birds to shoo away, but we do get flies sometimes!) is different. And even with shooing, if a bird was just walking in my path, I would expect _us_ to move, not the bird. We respect wildlife.

As for going up to pet a dog . . .I used to (hesitantly) let my children pet dogs after they asked the owner if it was OK. After my vet friend and ped said that wasn't a good idea, now we don't. We don't ask, they don't pet. My vet friend said a dog should NEVER be made to sit to be petted, which I didn't know-- I though that was good etiquette.

I have also seen parents let-- encourage-- their children (to) chase animals. It's so sad, because it's part of a bigger picture.


----------



## SquishyKitty (Jun 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mizelenius* 









As for going up to pet a dog . . .I used to (hesitantly) let my children pet dogs after they asked the owner if it was OK. After my vet friend and ped said that wasn't a good idea, now we don't. We don't ask, they don't pet. My vet friend said a dog should NEVER be made to sit to be petted, which I didn't know-- I though that was good etiquette.


We don't make our dog sit to be petted, but she does love people and loves having kids come up to pet her. However, they need to ask us first because she is big, and while she's not aggressive, she is strong and has a tendency to try and jump on people. We'd rather she not knock a child down because they came up to her without warning. All she'll do afterwards is lick the child to death, but I'm sure that can be scary for them. (She's just a year old, so she's well behaved for the most part, but still has some big bouncy puppy in her).

Our dog trainers have gone around to the local schools doing dog bite awareness, and teaching kids how to properly approach a leashed dog and ask for permission to pet.

We don't mind at all if people want to pet our dog IF THEY ASK, because it's good for the dog (as long as they don't have aggression/fear issues) to be socialized and used to a lot of people. If we have a baggie of goodies, we'll let the kid give her a snack too. We often take her out in public places just to get her used to the noise and crowd and listening to us when there are distractions around. Our trainer had us go to a parking lot a couple of times for a big outdoor mall area, and walked behind us with a shopping cart. She'd get random people to approach us, she'd have us go up with the dog and order a coffee, all sorts of things. It's GOOD for a dog to have this exposure, but just make sure your kids ask first. No need to make the dog sit unless they're a lunger/jumper like ours. Our frenchie isn't a problem, but our big girl is a rottweiler and is already 100lbs, so you see where it gets frustrating.


----------



## Logan (May 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who sees a huge difference in purposely taunting and harrassing a bird (an as previous posters said, sometimes to the point of kicking it) and with a child running joyfully through a flock of birds that are pecking the pavement in the centre of a city pathway where hundreds if not thousands of people walk by each day...???







:

If the birds in the city were bothered by a persons presence, dont you think they would have found a more appropriate place to scavenge by now? Like I said, big difference between a child attempting to make friends with a pigeon who can freely walk away, than trying to hurt one. I think its a sweeping generalization that its going to cause the bird so much stress it could die just to have to flutter or toddle away once as a child passes.


----------



## Jakki (May 24, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan* 
Am I the only one who sees a huge difference in purposely taunting and harrassing a bird (an as previous posters said, sometimes to the point of kicking it) and with a child running joyfully through a flock of birds that are pecking the pavement in the centre of a city pathway where hundreds if not thousands of people walk by each day...???







:

As I mentioned in my original post, I work with wildlife so I bring to the discussion, perhaps, a slightly different perspective. You might be surprised by the injuries we see sustained to birds (like pigeons) by children who either purposefully or accidentally step on or kick birds: wing injuries, head injuries and so forth. I've also often seen children move from, say, a slow chase, to actually grabbing at feathers, throwing things, kicking, screaming because the initial limit wasn't set for them. Those actions, as I've said, are traumatic and sometimes injurious for animals.

And what many people do not realize is that in chasing birds as they're "pecking" at the pavement -- or scurrying along the shoreline -- they're interrupting foraging and food gathering of the animal. There have been some studies suggesting that humans interrupting sandpiper foraging at the beach can, indeed, affect their ability to properly feed themselves.

Pigeons are highly intelligent birds, among the most intelligent. And although they've acclimated to existence with us, and gather in our public spaces, that does not suggest that we should disturb them as they do so.

Again, in responding to this comment -- given a choice, why not teach a child to interact peaceably? In areas where pigeons are allowed to be fed, let your child hold the seed and see how gentle and beautiful these birds are? Or just teach them to be avid observers of colors, flight patterns, habits. Birds are amazing and fun animals to watch. It's a much more satisfying way to engage and "connect" which is what I think a lot of kids are seeking when they chase. They just don't know how to properly make that connection with a wild animal. Many parents are missing a beautiful opportunity to show their child the "proper" way to care. (And yes, I do personally believe that how we view the world at large, including the animals in it, trickles down into how we treat each other.)


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Logan* 
Am I the only one who sees a huge difference in purposely taunting and harrassing a bird (an as previous posters said, sometimes to the point of kicking it) and with a child running joyfully through a flock of birds that are pecking the pavement in the centre of a city pathway where hundreds if not thousands of people walk by each day...???







:

If the birds in the city were bothered by a persons presence, dont you think they would have found a more appropriate place to scavenge by now? Like I said, big difference between a child attempting to make friends with a pigeon who can freely walk away, than trying to hurt one. I think its a sweeping generalization that its going to cause the bird so much stress it could die just to have to flutter or toddle away once as a child passes.

Bouncing joyfully along the sidewalk and accidently scattering the birds is not what this site seems to be addressing. It seems to be addressing people who let their kids chase down birds and disrupting them for prolonged periods of time.

I saw a lady letting her kid joyful run after some killdeer and their offspring recently and it was very upsetting. If birds get too scared they will leave their young behind to fend for themselves. Killdeer adults, and probably other birds as well, try to lead you away from their offspring, but that leaves the baby birds unprotected to be hurt by predators all for the sake of a little fun for a child who is at an age where they can find fun in many other ways. Walking through peacefully doesn't phase these birds, but running after them in an attempt to try to make friends does. I also think it is a bad idea to encourage any child to believe that wildlife is their friend.


----------



## Lovewildlife (9 mo ago)

Fuamami said:


> Thank you for your post.
> 
> I will admit, though, that I actively encourage my children to chase the quail off of my lawn, as they are eating all the seed. I spend almost $8/week on birdseed for the little buggers, so I think it's justified.


With all due respect , it’s not okay to to me to chase birds for that . I totally understand wanting to protect our belongings . But even our lawns have taken their territories . People have taken already too much from wildlife . It would be too hard for me to agree . Thank you so much though for taking the time to read this post . I think it’s pretty cool you are interested in wildlife though too .


----------

